# recession



## dav43 (Sep 22, 2008)

is there a recession in canada (british columbia ) . also what are job opportunities


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

No opportunities for you I'm afraid. You'll need to learn English before arriving...

xox


----------



## dav43 (Sep 22, 2008)

*humour*



phat-dave said:


> No opportunities for you I'm afraid. You'll need to learn English before arriving...
> 
> xox


lol , humour from a banker!


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

dav43 said:


> lol , humour from a banker!


haha, I try ... unsuccessfully 

.. bump ..

As per dav43's post, if someone can provide some feed back as to how severe they feel the recession is hitting the Canadian economy please. Not really interested in the "media hype" but what your genuine thoughts were please.


----------



## jez444 (Nov 10, 2008)

*recession in canada*

i spoke to a friend over in AB and they said it is hitting them, but about 1/4 of what it is over in the uk, the media have the biggest part to blame in all this.

good luck 

jez


----------



## dav43 (Sep 22, 2008)

thank,s for the info .


----------



## jennynewell (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone know of any Aviation jobs going?

Operations / Crew Planning.

Thanks.


----------



## jez444 (Nov 10, 2008)

*jobs..*



jennynewell said:


> Does anyone know of any Aviation jobs going?
> 
> Operations / Crew Planning.
> 
> Thanks.


hi there, the best place ive founds for the hunt for jobs is the following... good luck and happy hunting. 

Job Bank - Results


----------



## jennynewell (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks JEZZ444.

I'll try that,

Kind regards,

Jenny.


----------

